# Epic Failure



## psycho dad (Feb 11, 2018)

I've been making a lot of bread lately, usually Roller's recipe.  I had such good results that I thought I would try something different
 I found a recipe for quinoa whole wheat bread that sounded good and had a lot of positive reviews, so I thought I'd give it a shot. I found all the necessary ingredient in my wife's pantry except vital wheat gluten, which I wanted to get any way, so I picked some up.
 Everything went well, except the dough took a really long time to rise, but that didn't concern me. It was 8:00 by the time the bread came out of the oven and it smelled great.
	

		
			
		

		
	








I cut myself a slice and covered it with butter. I tore it in half and shared it with the wife, pulled off a small piece and tossed it to the Pug.  I bit into it and after a few second I new something was terribly wrong. My wife yelled "Oh, God!" and ran for the nearest trash can.
"What did you do?!". 
 I got up this morning to find the house covered in dog vomit. I did some investigating, starting with the wheat flour.  It smelled funny, but I didn't really know what is is supposed to smell like.  I hand it to my wife for her opinion.  "You idiot! Don't you know rancid flour when you Smell it?". I do now.
Bread is in the garbage, I'm afraid to even feed it to the chickens.  The pug is feeling much better now.

Determined not have to buy bread for my lunch this week, I'm right back on the horse.
I have a loaf King' Arthur's Classic White proofing in the kitchen. My wife was more than happy to check on the freshness of the ingredients for me. Lesson learned.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 11, 2018)

What's wrong with you? lol 
I love the smell of fresh baked bread.

Did something similar at work years ago. Bought a burrito for lunch out of the vending machine. Nuked it, let it cool a bit and started eating...... holy sheep dip batman, couldn't have tasted any nastier. Looked at the wrap it came in and it was like two weeks past the expiration date.


----------



## radio (Feb 11, 2018)

LOL!  sorry the Wife and Pug had to go through the trauma.  you deserved it, but not them:D  We have Pugs also.  Great critters!


----------



## psycho dad (Feb 11, 2018)

Bought a burrito for lunch out of the vending machine
at least mine didn't involve tainted meat:p

Great critters!
meh


----------



## psycho dad (Feb 11, 2018)

this one came out great! I had to start a second loaf so there would be enough for lunches this week.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 11, 2018)

I have had to deal with rancid whole wheat flour. Fortunately, I smelled it and threw it out before it got into the bread. 

After having to throw out whole wheat flour a few times, I got smart. Here is a tip for you: vacuum pack ALL dry ingredients that you don't use often, but especially the whole wheat flour. Hopefully you have a vacuum machine. You can put the flour bag inside a vacuum bag and then vacuum it, or you can dump the flour into a vacuum canister and use that. 

It solves the problem because it extends the shelf life from a few months to a year (or longer). I have had no rancid flour since I started doing this.

I now vacuum my whole wheat flour; my masa harina (for making chili); my bread flour (I only use once every few months); and even my cornstarch (to keep it dry, not to prevent spoilage).


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 12, 2018)

Whole wheat flour contains the germ with a lot of fat. Unrefrigerated, the oils will oxidize and go rancid. Same with storing shelled nuts at room temperature for extended periods of time. Just like eating Baker's Chocolate ONE TIME, you will never make this mistake again...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 12, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Whole wheat flour contains the germ with a lot of fat. Unrefrigerated, the oils will oxidize and go rancid. Same with storing shelled nuts at room temperature for extended periods of time. Just like eating Baker's Chocolate ONE TIME, you will never make this mistake again...JJ



Well I'm sure glad I read this post!!!
Don't have any idea what rancid flour smells like, so I'm hooing its obvious.
What's with Bakers Chocolate JJ?  I'v never really liked the taste by itself so that's never risen it's appsrently ugly head.
Gary


----------



## oddegan (Feb 12, 2018)

I think every kid makes the bakers chocolate mistake one time in their life. Mom was making frosting and she wasn't looking so I thought I would just try a piece. She never said a word.


----------



## psycho dad (Feb 12, 2018)

My wife has one of those vacuum sealers, though it may be awhile before I want whole wheat again.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well I'm sure glad I read this post!!!
> Don't have any idea what rancid flour smells like, so I'm hooing its obvious.
> What's with Bakers Chocolate JJ?  I'v never really liked the taste by itself so that's never risen it's appsrently ugly head.
> Gary



I like many kids thought Baker's Chocolate was like any other sweet chocolate bar. NOPE! Baker's is 100% chocolate and cocoa butter,no sugar. Bitter does not come close to describing how horrible it tastes. Your face puckers and your entire body shutters until you spit it out. Mom's and parents in general find the reaction amusing as they too learned not to make the mistake of eating Baker's at a young age...JJ


----------



## Oneparrot (Apr 15, 2018)

At home I keep my wheat flour in the freezer keeps it from going bad and developing bugs.  Try doing half white flour with wheat flour. You will get a nice tender center. And a nice rise of the bread.


----------

